# What is this?



## tate16t (Jul 26, 2020)

Good morning all,

Can someone please tell me what this is? I have a lot of it on my front lawn. I would like to put down Stonewall today but do I need to take any action with this before? Thank you.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It's Hairy Bittercress, a winter annual weed. A fall preM will minimize next year's crop. Target spray a selective postM such as a 3-way will kill it now.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

And if you walk through it the seed heads will fly everywhere. Quite exciting.


----------



## tate16t (Jul 26, 2020)

Can I apply post and pre emergent at the same time?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@tate16t, I usually don't mix them since the pre-em needs to be watered in and the post-em needs to sit on the leaf blades. Honestly though, you have around 14 days to water it in so you could mix the pre and post-em and just not water it in for a few days or try to time it a few days before you have rain forecasted. Of course, depending on the specific products you use, you will want to check the labels for compatibility or do a bottle test to make sure they mix well and don't turn to snot.


----------



## Rolling Hills (Jul 21, 2021)

I have the same type of hairy bittercress and also mouse ear cress in my lawn. Last year it was a lot worse, but not as bad this year because I did some dense overseeding last fall. The good thing is it seems to die off around mid May if I recall so you don't have to suffer looking at it for too long. I just hate how it outgrows my grass after a fresh cut and ruins the look.

If I recall these are winter germinating weeds? What month would you apply prodiamine to knock these guys out?


----------

